#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Api mpms chapter 17.9

## zizou

Hi Everyboy,



Could someone share with us API MPMS CHAPTER 17.9

thanks  :Smile: See More: Api mpms chapter 17.9

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 17.9 2nd May 2012 Chapter 17 Marine Measurement Section 9Vessel Experience Factor (VEF) - El Hydrocarbon Management HM 49
API MPMS 17.9 e2 Addendum January 2014

----------

